# How do I remove steering Wheel MF220



## helpmethispieceof (9 mo ago)

Hi, I'm trying to remove the dashboard.
I unplugged the main wire connector so it won't pull on the gauges but I can't remove the steering wheel I'm not sure how?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is probably a nut under the "center cap / Horn Button" in the middle of the steering wheel.


----------



## helpmethispieceof (9 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> There is probably a nut under the "center cap / Horn Button" in the middle of the steering wheel.


how do i remove the cap what tool flat head?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't know! Some screw off, some pop off and some have a fastener or screw under the center sticker on the center button. Have you looked at the arts list? It may give you some ideas.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

helpmethispieceof said:


> how do i remove the cap what tool flat head?


Try pushing down on the center cap and rotating counter clockwise at the same time sort of like removing a radiator cap. It probably has "locking ears" that hold the cap in place and maybe a small tension spring. Underneath the center cap will be a nut that holds the wheel to the steering column. If there are holes off to the side it's designed to be removed with a steering wheel puller. You can rent them through the loaner tool program at most of the big chain parts stores.

If you can't/don't want to find a puller, the job takes two people..... Back the retaining nut off flush with the top of the steering column to protect the threads. One person wraps their forearms under the steering wheel at the 2 clock/10 clock positions of the "spokes" and applies as much upward force as strength allows (Big Bicep Curl) The other person whacks the nut with a BFH. The upward pressure/impact shock from the hammer blow on the shaft usually breaks the steering wheel lose from the column in the same manner you use to remove a flywheel from a crankshaft without a puller tool. It may take a couple of whacks, penetrating oil always helps, and the easiest of the two jobs is wielding the hammer....

It might be easier just to pull the entire steering column out of the machine with the steering wheel attached.


----------

